# Airsociety: Lady Driven Audi RS5 on Vossen + Accuair | "Beauty and the Beast"



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*Airsociety: Lady Driven Audi RS5 on Vossen + Accuair | "Beauty and the Beast"*



*
Featured out in Moscow is this gorgeous lady driven Audi RS5 on Silver Polished Vossen CV4s laid out with ACCUAIR. You can follow the beautiful @diamondks on Instagram to see more of her pride and joy.

Big THANKS!! to AIRSOCIETY for the awesome feature! See more at www.Airsociety.net

Featured:

Audi RS5
Vossen CV4 - Silver Polished
F: 20x10.5 / R: 20x10.5

Beauty and the Beast



Silver Polished Vossen CV4s



Accuair Managed



E-Level Control



Lady Driven in Russia

*​


----------

